# How Old Are You?



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

It seems that many of us are suffering ailments that are attributed to age. Stereotypicaly, mountain biking is a young man's sport, but I'm curious as to the age of most serious mountain bikers (i.e. those who post here). I'm 37. My wife asked me the other day when I am going to go through mid-life crisis. I told her it would be when the 20-somethings I ride with are faster than me...maybe I should start looking for some slower 20 year olds. 

So...how old are you?


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

I just saw this thread, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=270510, but I already knew most MTBers are out of school.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm 41 and don't know too many folks of any age who ride more than I do.

I've logged nearly 70 miles in the past two days with 40 of those miles being done on my new fixed gear road bike.

Old is a state of mind.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I'am 16 years old. I wish I could stay this age for ever.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

According to the poll results I am an old geezer who has no right to be riding.


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Woo! fourteen.
I don't see that many kids out on the trail though.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Paranoid*

Why are you asking? Who are you? Who do you work for? I did not do it, I swear. Leave me alone.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

dlbennett said:


> Why are you asking? Who are you? Who do you work for? I did not do it, I swear. Leave me alone.


Purely curiosity...


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

I think most injuries in mountain biking are caused by not working out in other areas..like running, weight lifting, etc. You have to keep your whole body in shape. This especially counts when bouncing back from falls. Of course, age is a factor in some people, especially those over 60, when it comes to injuries sustained in falls. I'm 29. Last year I rode with an expert mountain biker aged 56 years....and he SMOKED ME on the trail. People thought he was my dad and said, "Your dad is kicking your a**." People who maintain their health overall and maintain a good diet can do this sport probably until about 70.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

JJGNC said:


> I think most injuries in mountain biking are caused by not working out in other areas..like running, weight lifting, etc. You have to keep your whole body in shape. This especially counts when bouncing back from falls. Of course, age is a factor in some people, especially those over 60, when it comes to injuries sustained in falls. I'm 29. Last year I rode with an expert mountain biker aged 56 years....and he SMOKED ME on the trail. People thought he was my dad and said, "Your dad is kicking your a**." People who maintain their health overall and maintain a good diet can do this sport probably until about 70.


I've been a swimmer for about 10 years. I will continue to swim because I know I'll be able to do it the rest of my life. I competed in some open-water lake swims where the oldest swimmers were in their 80's. I'm in my late 40's & started mountain biking last year for cross-training. One of my riding buddies is about 10 years older than me (a grand-dad) & a much more experienced MTB'er. I can beat him on a climb or on the flats, but he always catches up & smokes me on the downhills & technical sections.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

JJGNC said:


> I think most injuries in mountain biking are caused by not working out in other areas..like running, weight lifting, etc. You have to keep your whole body in shape. This especially counts when bouncing back from falls. Of course, age is a factor in some people, especially those over 60, when it comes to injuries sustained in falls. I'm 29. Last year I rode with an expert mountain biker aged 56 years....and he SMOKED ME on the trail. People thought he was my dad and said, "Your dad is kicking your a**." People who maintain their health overall and maintain a good diet can do this sport probably until about 70.


I do quite a bit of the Crossfit workouts (www.crossfit.com) and also row on a Concept 2 ergometer more days than I bike. I was doing a 24 hour race in '99 and met a guy named Alex racing solo - he was 75.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm 32 and happy to be shedding some lbs by riding again. It was far too long since I was last into riding. I've met older guys who ar faster (65'er) than me and younger guys who are slower than me....I personally think it is a state of mind for he most part.

Of course, when it comes to injuries, the younger folks generally heal faster and the older folks generally know better...but that doesn't mean we'll slow down, we just bail at a little different time, dust ourselves off and do it again


----------



## tim_a (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm 45 and find I'm riding more and more each weekend. Most of my injuries are from falling off!


----------



## tjishikawa (Apr 7, 2007)

im 19 and when does people start riding ? what kind of riding style did you start with?


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Anytime. I started at twelve, riding AMish XC. Just go out to your local trail and ride.


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

36 here, currently nursing a sprained ankle suffered in a, well, jumping incident.

I hate not being able to ride. This is torture.


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm 38. Ride mostly aggressive xc. Most of the guys I ride with are a little older. Like me, most of them started riding in their mid 30's.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

tjishikawa said:


> im 19 and when does people start riding ? what kind of riding style did you start with?


I started w/ BMX at 5.


----------



## Ammoyankee (Feb 23, 2007)

I turned 41 yesterday. I hadn't ridden a bike for years until 2004 when I got stationed in Korea for a year and couldn't own a car. The first to weeks, my ass and legs hurt so bad I almost said F*@k this but then the pain gradually went away and I ended up riding about 1400 miles in 8 or 9 months. I sold that one and now I just buil myself another, see beginner forum for build list.


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

25 here. The only real show stopper as far as riding goes is my knees. They've been sore since an auto accident a couple years ago. They get sore on occasion (more frequently these days).


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

im 13 almost 14 yea im not that old and ive been riding for 3 years already it my 4th this summer


----------



## acronym (Apr 21, 2007)

28, the only thing that stops me is fear. I ride (used to ride alot more) BMX after having a bail go totally wrong on a huge double and consiquentally breaking my jaw, nose, ripping my lower lip partially off, biting part of my tongue off, having some swollen tissue around my upper vertabrae, I slowed down that was 7 years ago I still am afraid of doing the things i used to and for good reason but for some reason I still do more than alot of my friends that are my age:thumbsup:


----------



## oldergoat (Mar 14, 2007)

*Never too old to ride.*

I'm 47 and I ride more now and am in better ride shape than 10 years ago. I think I've been riding MTB seriously (meaning 2 or 3 rides a week) for about 15 years now; yes I started late. Last year I rode my mountain bikes about 140 times for around 1700 miles. This year I am pace for about 170 rides and over 2000 miles. I ride pretty much all trail types, but I mostly ride single track on my sweet IF single speed. I ride Downieville 2 to 3 times a year, Sea Otter Classic cross country every year, and all the trails around Folsom and Auburn and I am able to get to the Bay Area a few times a year too. My goal of every ride, whether it be an easy local ride, a gnarly downhill ride, or a race, is to finish the ride. The only thing that will stop me from riding is injury or illness. And with that said, I can seriosly see myself riding hard into my 60's.


----------



## ASSASSIN (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm 45. I started riding 4 years ago and I'm in much better shape then 15 years ago. I use to run but always hated it. Too boring and the pounding is not so great either. Of couse my wife tells me running was just fine when I come home bleeding all over the place with gnarly scrapes on knees and elbows. Seems like my 9 year old has caught the bug as well, he wants to go and ride every weekend. Lucky guy I am...:thumbsup:


----------



## Radney (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 22, 4th year of college, and I picked up riding senior year of high school. I destroyed the wal-mart bike I started on and used a refund check to get a decent hardtail. I've had it for almost 2 years now and I love it.


----------



## p0Ke'[email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

64 here and I guess 65'er got me beat by a year. :thumbsup: 

Yes, it takes longer to get over the spills and injuries....6 months OTB after hairline fracture of the shoulder blade and bruised ribs in 2006.

I'll get back to racing....I always finish last in my class, but my only goal now is to beat "DNF"


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> According to the poll results I am an old geezer who has no right to be riding.





p0Ke'[email protected] said:


> 64 here and I guess 65'er got me beat by a year. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes, it takes longer to get over the spills and injuries....6 months OTB after hairline fracture of the shoulder blade and bruised ribs in 2006.
> 
> I'll get back to racing....I always finish last in my class, but my only goal now is to beat "DNF"


You two are awesome! I know it sounds ironic, but you keep the sport young. I can only hope I'm still riding 30 years from now.


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

I am 50. Off the bike for a little while now due to broken collar bone. Been riding for 5 years. Was a runner before that, but the pounding was too much. I don't race, but I do ride pretty hard. The thing I notice most is if I push it really hard on an epic ride I feel it for a couple days afterwards.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I guess you guys missed the part where I said I was 41... the "65" in Sixty Fiver refers to the year I was born.

On riding...

My ex-wife drives the car... I do everything I need to do from the saddle of one of my bikes.

I commute / ride a minimum of 30 km a day and have ridden 20 km today on my Kuwahara with my trailer in tow... I had to deliver a ton of bike parts to the shop I volunteer at and then pick up a trailer full of firewood to take home.

I plan on taking a 10 km spin tonight to meet up with some friends and tomorrow we're gonna hit the singletrack with what I expect to be some wanton abandon... I'll be ripping it up with guys who are just a little more than half my age and hope they can keep up.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

"I've met older guys who are faster (65'er) than me "

Mike is just sandbagging... he's a freaking animal on a bike.


----------



## MightyTurtle (Sep 19, 2006)

32. Started biking seriously about a year ago as part of a lifestyle change. I'm 20 lbs. lighter and feel better now than when I was 22. Even started racing this year. So I say I'm getting younger, even though I'm getting older.

But yeah, recovery. Today I fell in a rock garden and bashed my knee on the headset. After about 10 miles the knee said, "Umm, yeah, that's enough for today, so I'm just gonna go ahead and shut down."


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im 32 going on 20.I dont see myself ever giving up on cycling.I remember seeing a guy racing downhill at the sea otter who was in his eighties,no joke.


----------



## MaxSteel (Jun 4, 2006)

"You don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing"


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I am 38. My wonderful wife who rides with me is 45. I don't know what I'll do if I make it to 45.


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

52 going on 13


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be 64 1st of July. Love riding single track and old phosphate mines. Waiting for my Fox Talas to return from being Pushed. Can't wait to try it out at Alifia.


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Woman-47*

I decided to take up mountain biking and skiing at 40.In love with both ever since.I'm not great put I have fun.In much better shape than when I was younger.Never did any athletics before either.I don't see many women my age or older out on the trails.Most that are seem to have been athletic their whole lives.I think alot of people think all moutain biking is downhill and jumps and for the very young and brave.The media pretty much paints that image.


----------



## artoledo (Jan 11, 2007)

24 and 1 1/2 months post-op ACL surgery. Getting hurt sucks.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm 23 and picked up mountain biking spring of last year. I know it sounds ridiculous but I feel like I'm getting way too old too fast! I remember being 16 and I couldn't wait to be out of high school, now I can't beleive how fast the last 7 years have gone. I started mountain biking spring of last year and I already know its something I will be doing the rest of my life. I usually start to go fast, then I crash and have to cut it down a little bit till the technical skills catch up, but thats the fun about this, pushing the limits! As for you old geezers, I'll never count you out, theres a guy in my area thats in his '50s and woops my butt climbing whenever I ride with him! I only hope by the time I'm his age I can put a spankin on some guy like me.


----------



## KristofU (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm 35 for the moment, but it seems to change every year.

There's this cycling legend here in Belgium, Rik Van Looy, he's 73 now and his granddaughter, 17, is the belgian champion in her age bracket.
Well, she can't keep up with him if he decides to turn it on.


----------



## endoed (Aug 23, 2004)

28, started riding again about 3 years ago again after a long break. First started riding bmx when I was really young. 

I pretty much just ride singletrack and fire roads. 

The only injuries I get are when I run out of talent while going too fast. 

I definitely believe in staying healthy though, so that helps me heal and prevent injuries.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Some guy I ride with is 66 years old..........I beat him on the hills but then he burns me on the downhills/technical sections......when you meet him you think the guy is 50 years at the oldest....I hope I look like him and can ride like him when I am 66 

Im 38 yrs old by the way.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

*Can we get group Yessss!*



JJGNC said:


> I think most injuries in mountain biking are caused by not working out in other areas..like running, weight lifting, etc. You have to keep your whole body in shape. This especially counts when bouncing back from falls. Of course, age is a factor in some people, especially those over 60, when it comes to injuries sustained in falls. I'm 29. Last year I rode with an expert mountain biker aged 56 years....and he SMOKED ME on the trail. People thought he was my dad and said, "Your dad is kicking your a**." People who maintain their health overall and maintain a good diet can do this sport probably until about 70.


I am 43; ride road, mountain, and learning how to freeride, so beginner or light freerider.
I also lift weights at the gym, take the occassional yoga class and am going to start swimming for X training. It doesn't take that much time, the weights, yoga, stretches, and ab work - just a couple hours a few times per week after work.

By the way, I plan on taking the beginner freeride thing as far as I possibly can to get better. No one will impose THEIR limitations on me!

I know plenty of great riders who are up in their 60's; Old Man Riding on here for one (SoCal forum).

Enjoy your life!!!


----------



## gumper (Oct 24, 2006)

I just turned 50. I've been riding since '92, but I've stepped it in the past couple years. 'Urban' XC riding is what I do, and I'm not looking for technical challenges. Also commute every day. 120-130 miles a week including the commutes, which are a great way to evacuate stress.I just love riding.


----------



## Bushman71 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm 36 and have been riding for since I could  , na seriously I've raced bmx as a kid, had a 1/4 pipe ramp in my driveway. got out of bikes when I discovered cars but only for about 5 yrs now I've got 2 XC bikes, 1 street bike and looking at a freeride/downhill bike.. damn this is an expensive hobby...lol


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be 49 this year after about 20 yrs of mtn biking. I truly believe it has kept me feeling younger than if I had not been a rider. I also do martial arts which really compliments the cycling with flexibility and core strength improvements.

I am sure I have slowed down some over the years, but I can still move down the trail pretty well. One cool thing that happens after years of doing it is the flow can get really good. That makes up for loss in pure agility and strength.

I really only have to be fast enough to make myself happy. Nothing to prove anymore, just love to ride.

I do remember about 10 years ago I used to ride with a man at least in his early 60s and he would HURT me in the climbs. He was a cautious DH'r, but I still look at him as a role model for my future.


----------



## spearchucker (May 30, 2007)

*Feelin' great...*

at 48. Been at it for 2 months after a lotta' years off. Best move I've made in a long time!


----------



## MR. P (Jun 28, 2007)

16 here, and yeah some of the injuries seem to be age related, but i dont think most are. I'd say it's more about the levelof riding you're doing


----------



## rooftrash (Apr 27, 2007)

42 years young:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDGUYSRULES (Dec 16, 2006)

Started riding about 18 months ago after a torn hamstring stopped me from running I am 53 and manage to ride either my ss mountain bike or ss roadbike every day for at least 40 minutes. Week ends I usually manage to ride about thirty miles of single track. Yes my wife says its a second childhood because I try to push myself at times beyond my current level of ability. I am then reminded of my inexperience by a crash and resulting injury ie broken wrist, broken ankle, split chin and knocked out tooth. I am developing my skills and now can stay up with friends who are 10 - 15 years younger and have much more riding experience. I hope that I'll still be riding for many years to come.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm 26.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*54 in December*

I started riding at 49 because I weighed 200+ lbs and had become a recent proud pappa to twin boys. I didn't see myself as fit and I sure as hell didn't want the boys to know their father as this fat fart, non-physical guy.

Been riding steady for 4 years I weigh 172 lbs and I do 50 - 60 miles on dirt and 5K - 7K of elevation gain per week. Started riding a road bike this year to add more miles and love it.


----------



## burke ryder (Apr 13, 2004)

43 and DHin it in Vancouver


----------



## seniorbiker (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm 59 and am more psyched about riding now than i have ever been! Injuries take a little longer to heal but i feel better now than i did 20 years ago


----------



## TnFeltRider (Oct 25, 2007)

50 here, I may not be the guy out front but I aint the guy draggin up the rear either!! Went over the bars 3 times this week, got up grinnin and kept grinding!!


----------



## Dantley (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm 51 and started riding a road bike in 1985. When I started riding it on the trails I knew it was time to get a mountain bike. Most of my time off the bike is due to cold and flu type stuff I pick up from the kids at soccer practice


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Welcome back, and thanks for your service.*



Ammoyankee said:


> I turned 41 yesterday. I hadn't ridden a bike for years until 2004 when I got stationed in Korea for a year and couldn't own a car. The first to weeks, my ass and legs hurt so bad I almost said F*@k this but then the pain gradually went away and I ended up riding about 1400 miles in 8 or 9 months. I sold that one and now I just buil myself another, see beginner forum for build list.


Obviously your not a Marine, or trained with a real D.I. or to those of you not fortunate enough to train with one, remember this:
*Pain is just weakness leaving your body.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Growing old is manditory, Growing up is optional.*

Yeah, I'm an old guy, and yeah I'm too vain to list my age, but I would like to add my two cents to this "riding longevity" sub-thread.
If you want to keep riding, you will. 
If you really don't, you won't.
If you're riding for you, you will.
If you're riding for some other reason, you won't.
It's a priorities thing. Keep your self physically fit to take the riggors of off road riding, the harder your are, the longer you'll be able to ride the hard stuff.
It's a mortality thing, Keep your ego in check, go ahead, challenge _yourself,_ but a man's got to know his limitations, and weigh the consequences for exceeding them.
when I get too old to mountain bike, I'll just buy a road bike, and when I can't do that anymore I'll see if I can swim to Hawaii, unsupported.


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

36 here - I spoke with a 66 yr old guy at the trailhead one morning who was gearing up for his ride. He said he was just getting back from a couple months off because he fractured some ribs during a crash on his last ride. He was amped to go hit the trails again and looked fit as hell for his age. I remember riding off totally inspired thinking "what a bad mother f***er"!


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn, poll closed. Well I'm 18.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

*How Old am I?*

62, racing bikes (tri and some road), 1982 to 1992; got 1st hip replaced, mtnbiking since 1995 till present , 2 more hip replacements.  Have fun slow down when needed.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

34. riding mtb's only for a few years, getting more serious about it fitness-wise and wallet-wise every year. if i don't get out riding at least a couple of times a week i go a bit crazy. i would love to be able to ride into grand old age, those 60+ riders sound like bad mofos fo' sho!


----------



## Tooth McGavin (Aug 26, 2008)

Im 21. Ridden BMX then mountain then road now I am back to mountain trying to sell my roadbike. If anyone is interested or looking for a very nice road bike....mine needs a good home and someone to use it seeing how I am at college and dont want a 2000 dollar bike in my apartment.


----------



## EG3R (Jul 19, 2008)

Im 18. I started mountain biking at 14. I've never been injured before, but now I have a seperated shoulder. I can't wait to bike again!


----------

